# Need Advice On Scott 16’ Deep Duckboat



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What are you hoping to find?

It is a skiff that was either an original design or a copy of another. The stuff half way down is the positive flotation foam and yes it will stiffen the hull whwer it is at.

From your pic it does not look like a plastic hull, it looks like a mold built chopper gun built hull snd yhen the inside painted gray.

If it was plastic and I was going to use it for duck hunting, I would pass.


----------



## ChuckB (Jun 17, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> What are you hoping to find?
> 
> It is a skiff that was either an original design or a copy of another. The stuff half way down is the positive flotation foam and yes it will stiffen the hull whwer it is at.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it is definitely glass on the inside painted over, but the outside felt like plastic, but I am also not an expert by any means. The manufacturer says “Fiberglass” as the only description of materials.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

most manufacturers are happy to answer questions if you call them.


----------



## ChuckB (Jun 17, 2019)

devrep said:


> most manufacturers are happy to answer questions if you call them.


After calling the manufacturer in Quebec, I am told it is indeed all fiberglass with a Matte gel coat finish. I was just surprised at how thing the upper gunwales felt once you got past the positive flotation. It almost felt flimsy but I guess that is why they are 210 lbs. Only other information I received is that they have a 5 year manufacturer warranty.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with that. The entire Gheenoe is like this and it is highly successful.

Since it is all glass got for it. It will suit you well. Just don't use it as a battering ram on ice.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

It’s a Scott Duck Boat. I have one, used it for over 4 years, quite tough. It’s light, stable and easy to power. This is the original hull that Towee based their skiff on, but they upgraded their layup and core and over time and changed the interior layout a bit. It’s a simple low cost hull, with a unique bottom shape that makes it quite stable, nothing more. I use mine to duck hunt and fly fish and given where I go, I’m not wasting money on a higher end poling skiff, it will just get torn up or I would never take it a lot of places because of worry that I’ll damage it. These boats have been used by guides in Canada for years. Scott makes probably 2 dozen different canoes as well, and you’ll see them all over Canada. Think of it as Canadas answer to the Gheenoe. http://abitibico.com/en/


----------



## The Dude (May 6, 2019)

What are they asking for that setup? I've been intrigued by the Scott Deep Duck boats as well.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

The Dude said:


> What are they asking for that setup? I've been intrigued by the Scott Deep Duck boats as well.


I think the hulls go for around $2400, only issue is most of the dealers are in Canada or the Northeast, Vermont, Maine, etc.


----------



## ChuckB (Jun 17, 2019)

The Dude said:


> What are they asking for that setup? I've been intrigued by the Scott Deep Duck boats as well.


I bought it off of Craigslist. It is a 2018 boat, trailer, and a brand new Honda 15hp 4 stroke. I walked away with the whole setup for $3900. Felt too good to pass up for everything being brand new, given that he bought the motor for $3,700 last fall and hasn’t used it.


----------



## ChuckB (Jun 17, 2019)

I’ve taken it out a few times. The boat is super stable and moves fast with the 15hp with another person and two large dogs. Only downside is there is a decent amount of floor flex when traveling at speed (cooler bouncing, etc.)


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a fun rig. The flex is par for the course. 

Nate


----------



## fpjeepy (Jun 24, 2016)

ChuckB said:


> I’ve taken it out a few times. The boat is super stable and moves fast with the 15hp with another person and two large dogs. Only downside is there is a decent amount of floor flex when traveling at speed (cooler bouncing, etc.)


Chuck, how are you still liking that Scott 16 Deep Duck?


----------

